# migration report



## ducksmacker (Oct 17, 2002)

Hunted the rainwater basin today. TONS of birds there right now. Couldn't get any to decoy but the 50000 live birds in the field adjacent to us might have been why. :lol: Got a couple of kids out and showed them there is more than t.v. and playstation. Gotta try it again tomorrow.

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Went down to open up our slough in S. ND. SE ND is snow free, and S. ND is mostly snow free. Most of the sloughs had an inch or two of water (some are even opened up), but the ice is still pretty thick. There was a fair amount of Canadas and ducks, and ONE snow.

From what it seems the birds are really migrating out of Missouri an Kansas. There seems to be a lot of stopping and going in Nebraska...many are saying they're getting flown over. Also reading reports from SW MN, and NW IA and they are reporting flyovers.

It doesn't appear that many are stopping in S. SD...but heading into Central SD. Huron, Redfield, Scatterwood Lake, Lake Thompson and the surrounding areas appear to be holding birds but exact numbers are uncertain. This is just what I'm gathering from posts....so I'm not real sure as to S. SD.

With birds moving so much....and now holding within striking distance of the ND border...will we get some scout flocks tomorrow? That'll be the question of the day...we'll probably try it out being the weather will be so nice out. Weather.com is predicting warm temps and E to SE winds from Valley City down towards Huron and Mitchell. They've migrated everyday this week...will tomorrow change?


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Well, the last two days here in SE Saskatchewan have been very warm and the snow has been melting fast. Its supposed to be warm again tommorrow and then it calls for some snow next week. But i think the snow line will be moving north fairly fast if this keeps up.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I put on 1600 miles this weekend covering SW MN, NW IA, and damn near all of SD it seemed! The geese are stopping in a few locations but they are really set on heading north. On Saturday flocks were flying really high...almost invisible. I pulled out a 16X pair of binocs and starting glassing the sky and couldn't believe all the flocks I was seeing in the stratosphere. We starting seeing geese hitting the sloughs at about noon and only saw a few flocks feeding in fields late Saturday evening. Located quite a few today in the morning but by 10:00am couldn't find a snow on the ground. Chris' report is pretty accurate...nothing in the southern part of SD on Saturday. Andes supposedly had 'significant' birds moving in on the 12th but there was only a handful there on the 15th.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Talked to a landowner west of Ludden and he's seen a handful of snow goose flocks this morning.They aren't flying high,and some are heading back south.


----------

